# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Куплю базы финансовой тематики

## leadgen12

Интересуют базы тематики — криптовалюты, форекс, бинарных опционов, покера, казино, банков, хайпов, инвестиционных проектов.
Покупаю на большие суммы и постоянно! Более 5 лет в теме, в контактах сотни потенциальных покупателей.
Необходимо чтобы в базе присутствовало имя и телефон, но иногда покупаю и базы емейлов или просто телефонов. Также бывают нужны базы инфобизнес тематики, БАДов и тд.
*ВАЖНО: по-скольки у самого огромное количество баз, проверяю новые на уникальность. Паблик базы и сборки на их основе не интересуют!
Пожалуйста, сразу пишите источник базы, актуальность, количество, цену и сколько готовы давать на тест (после теста даю отчет). Желательно сразу скинуть список баз в виде прайса с описанием!*
КОНТАКТЫ: скайп infobiz12, телеграмм leadgen12 ,джаббер leadgen12@jabber.ru или почта leadgen12@protonmail.com

----------


## kiramamedova16

Если вас это заинтересует, то я хотел бы вам предложить сыграть в одном из лучших казино на просторах рунета, так же вас ожидают куча бонусов и призов, множество игровых слотов на любой вкус. Переходите по этой ссылке http://slotses.com/reviews/lavina/ и играйте.

----------


## BAYRON HILL

*Базы под заказ и те, что есть в наличии. Занимаемся тематикой форекс, финансовые рынки, крипта, инвестиции, казино.
Также занимаемся тематикой банки: банковские выгрузки, физы.
Имеем возможность фильтровать базы по параметру регион и возраст. Мужчины и женщины.

ФОРЕКС / ИНВЕСТИЦИИ / КРИПТА
Россия, Украина, Беларусь, Казахстан - 0.6$
Польша, Чехия, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 0.8$
Англоязычная Европа - 1$

ЧАРДЖБЕК / ТЕРЯВШИЕ / С НЕГАТИВНЫМ ОПЫТОМ
Россия, Украина, Беларусь, Казахстан - 0.8$
Польша, Чехия, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 1$
Англоязычная Европа - 2$

БАНКИ
Россия (Альфабанк, ВТБ, Сбербанк, Райфайзенбанк, Хоумкредит) - 0.3$
Беларусь (МТБ, Белинвест, ВТБ) - 0.4$
Казахстан (Каспи, Нурбанк, Сбербанк, Алтын) - 0.5$

БАДы Россия
Потенция - 20 руб
Суставы - 18 руб
Сосуды - 18 руб

Делаем скидки
Обращаться в телеграмм - bayronhill*

----------


## spanish data

В постоянном наличии есть базы по форексу и чарджбеку.
Надежные и прибыльные лиды по теме инвестиции и торговля.
Люди, которые интересовались обучением форекс и крипто.
Лиды и контакты, слитые с других компаний в статусе реколл.
Всегда лучшее качество! Замены нелеквида! 24на7
Специализируемся на трафике баз Испанских лидов!
Будем рады найти долгосрочное сотрудничество по Испании и Латинской Америке!

*Форекс чарджбек (терявшие) от 2019 до 2021:
*Россия, Беларусь, Казахстан – от 0.6$
Украина, Латвия, Литва, Эстония – от 0.8$
Русская Европа (Италия, Испания, Греция, Германия и другие страны) – от 1$
ЕВРОПА англоговорящие и испаноговорящие - от 1$
* Испания, Мексика, Чили, Перу, Колумбия, Аргентина

*Форекс без опыта 2020:
*Россия, Беларусь, Казахстан – 0.5$
Украина, Латвия, Литва, Эстония – 0.5$
Русская Европа (Италия, Испания, Греция, Германия и другие страны) – 0.75$
ЕВРОПА англоговорящие и испаноговорящие - от 1$
* Испания, Мексика, Чили, Перу, Колумбия, Аргентина

*Банки Россия:
*Сбербанк, Альфабанк, ВТБ – 0.20$
Восточный, Открытие, Газпром, Хоумкредит, Русский стандарт – 0.3$

*Банки Беларусь:
*ИдеяБанк, Банк Решение, Белинвестбанк - 0.3$

*Банки Казахстан:
*Алтын, Нурбанк, Каспи - 0.4$

Постоянно на связи!
*Контакт в телеграмм: spanishdata*

----------


## INGORDIAN

*Сервис INGORDIAN с гордостью Вам представляет возможность долгосрочного и взаимовыгодного сотрудничества в области лидонегерации и поставки клиентских баз!
Мы работаем для того, чтобы Ваш бизнес приносил максимальные объемы прибыли, Ваши менеджера были довольны трафиком, а Ваши руководители десков были уверены в надежности и своевременности поступления лидов.
Мы работаем по многочисленным ГЕО, куда входят: Россия, Украина, Беларусь, Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа, Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада и США, Австралия и Южная Африка.
Горячий трафик и лидонегерация форекс/инвестиции/обучение/инвестиции крипто/заявки на сигналы являются нашим основным полем деятельности.

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ ФОРЕКС / ОБУЧНИЕ КРИПТО / ЗАЯВКИ НА ОБУЧЕНИЕ:
Россия, Украина, Беларусь - 8$
Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа - 10$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада и США, Австралия и Южная Африка - 12$

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ ЧАРДЖБЕК / ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ / ТЕРЯВШИЕ:
Россия, Украина, Беларусь - 10$
Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа - 12$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада и США, Австралия и Южная Африка - 14$

БАЗЫ 2020-2021 ФОРЕКС / ОБУЧНИЕ КРИПТО / ЗАЯВКИ НА ОБУЧЕНИЕ:
Россия, Украина, Беларусь - 0.8$
Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа - 1$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада и США, Австралия и Южная Африка - 1$

БАЗЫ 2020-2021 ЧАРДЖБЕК / ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ / ТЕРЯВШИЕ:
Россия, Украина, Беларусь - 1$
Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа - 1.5$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада и США, Австралия и Южная Африка - 2$

ТАКЖЕ БАЗЫ ПО БАДам (ПОТЕНЦИЯ, СОСУДЫ, СУСТАВЫ) 2020:
Россия, Украина, Беларусь - 20 руб

Все подробности сотрудничества Вы можете узнать в телеграмме - ingordian*

----------


## Way of Crypto

База форекс/база инвестиции/лиды под торговлю/клиенты под возврат средств.
Качественные и своевременные поставки.
Пишите в наш телеграмм в любое время - wayofcrypto

База банков:
Россия (Сбербанк, ВТБ, Райфайзенбанк) - 0.3$
Казахстан (Каспи, Алтын, Нурбанк) - 0.4$
Беларусь (МТБ, Белинвест) - 0.3$

База форекс под чарджбек 2018-2019:
Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан, Азербайджан - 0.5$
Беларусь, Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 0.7$
Италия, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Великобритания - 0.8$

База форекс под чарджбек 2020:
Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан, Азербайджан - 0.8$
Беларусь, Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 1$
Италия, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Великобритания - 1.5$

База форекс под чарджбек 2021:
Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан, Азербайджан - 1$
Беларусь, Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 1.5$
Италия, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Великобритания - 2$

База форекс клиентов под инвестиции 2021:
*выгрузки из срм компаний, лиды с закрытых зимой лендингов
Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан, Азербайджан - 0.7$
Беларусь, Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 0.8$
Италия, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Великобритания - 0.9$

Пишите в наш телеграмм в любое время - wayofcrypto

----------


## Sunrise Techno

Приветствуем каждого гостя нашей статьи!
SUNRISE TECHNOLOGIES готов стать Вашим надежным партнером в поставке баз и лидогенерации любого типа сложности.
Мы специализируемся на поставке баз серой тематики, а именно: форекс базы, базы по заработку в сети, базы гемблинга, базы по службе безопасности банка, банковским выгрузкам, базам терявших людей по форексу.


Базы по форексу (таргет: возврат средств - чарджбек - терявшие) 2021
Казахстан, Узбекистан, Беларусь - 0.8$
Российская Федерация, Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 1$
Испаноговорящая Европа - 2$
Англоговорящая Европа - 2$
Германоговорящая Европа - 1.5$
* есть базы более ранних годов - цена обсуждается


Базы по форексу (таргет: инвестиции - депозиты 250 долларов - новички - трейдинг обучение) 2021
Казахстан, Узбекистан, Беларусь - 0.6$
Российская Федерация, Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 0.8$
Испаноговорящая Европа - 1$
Англоговорящая Европа - 1$
Германоговорящая Европа - 1$
* есть базы более ранних годов - цена обсуждается


Базы по службе безопасности банка (таргет: база под сб - выгрузки банковские - клиенты банков) 2021
Казахстан, Беларусь - 0.4$
Российская Федерация, Украина - 0.5$
* наименование банков в наличии уточняйте - цена обсуждается

ТЕЛЕГРАММ СЛУЖБА 24на7 - sunrisetechno

----------


## Gustav Henry

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ форекс, обучение форекс, обучение крипто:
Россия, Украина, Польша, Беларусь, Прибалтика - 10$
Германия, Испания, Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Денмарк - 14$

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ чарджбек:
Россия, Украина, Польша, Беларусь, Прибалтика - 12$
Германия, Испания, Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Денмарк - 16$

БАЗА форекс инвестиции, обучение (2021 год):
Россия, Узбекистан, Беларусь - 0.6$
Польша, Прибалтика - 0.75$
Германия, Испания. Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Дермарк - 1$

БАЗА чарджбек (2021 год):
Россия, Узбекистан, Беларусь - 1.5$
Польша, Прибалтика - 2$
Германия, Испания. Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Дермарк - 3$

БАНКИ выгрузки, базы:
Альфабанк, Сбербанк, Тинькофф, Райфайзенбанк, МТБ - 0.4$

Физы - 5 рублей

Обращайтесь в телеграмм: gustavhenry

----------


## SevenStructure

Лучшие базы серой темы форекса и её сопуствующих тематик! Высочайшее качество каждого клиента!
Базы идут исключительно в одни руки! До Вас в обзвоне не были!
Любой нелеквид идет под бесплатную замену! В итоге Вы платите только за потенциального клиента!
Если попадается:
- нет 18 лет
- недозвон 2 дня
- выключен, заблокирован телефон
- неправильные данные (не соответствует имя человека)
- не терял деньги (если клиент с опытом)
Такие клиенты сразу идут под замену. В итоге у Вас нет статьи расходов - "потрачено на шлак". Платите Вы только за потенциальных лидов.

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ ПОД ЧАРДЖБЕК, ОН ЖЕ - ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ, ОН ЖЕ - РЕКАВЕРИ
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Казахстан, Узбекистан - 1$
Польша, Прибалтика, Чехия - 1.5$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Ирландия, Великобритания - 2$

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ ПОД ОБУЧЕНИЕ, ЗАЯВКИ С ЛЕНДОВ, ЛЮДИ КОТОРЫЕ СКАЧИВАЛИ КУРСЫ (ПЛАТНЫЕ)
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Казахстан, Узбекистан - 0,5$
Польша, Прибалтика, Чехия - 0,7$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Ирландия, Великобритания - 1$

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ С БЕЛЫХ КОНТОР 2021
Россия, Украина - 1$
Польша, Прибалтика - 2$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Великобритания - 2$

БАНКИ В НАЛИЧИИ РАЗНЫЕ БЫВАЮТ, ПОЭТОМУ УТОЧНЯЙТЕ В ТГ:
Россия - 0.4$
Беларусь - 0.5$

наш телеграмм - sevenstructure

----------


## ALTER SWISS

ALTER SWISS FINANCE SERVICE в связи с расширением компании и увеличением мощностей и объемов обрабатываемого материала ищет новых партнеров в закупке базы и горячих лидов тематики форекс\крипто инвестиции, чарджбек (возврат средств) и клиенты с негативным опытом в трейдинге.
С нами Вы можете рассчитывать на своевременные и качественные поставки материала.

В случае возникновения спорных ситуаций по нелеквидным номерам - сразу даем замену на:
- лиду нет 18 лет
- не соответствует имя клиента
- заблокирован номер, заведомо неправильный номер (к примеру: +792100001234)
- без опыта, не терял (если речь идет о клиентах для чарджбек услуг)

Доступные ГЕО: Россия, Украина, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Польша, Русская Европа, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Англия, Германия, Австрия, Испания, Канада (не граждане США), Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка.

*ГОРЯЧИЙ ТРАФИК ФОРЕКС | КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ | ОБУЧЕНИЕ И ТРЕЙДИНГ
*Россия, Украина - 9$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 11$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада (не граждане США), Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 14$

*ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ ПОД ЧАРДЖБЕК | ВОЗВРАТ ИНВЕСТИЦИЙ | ЛИДЫ С ОПЫТОМ:
*Россия, Украина - 11$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 14$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 16$

*ГОТОВЫЕ УКОМПЛЕКТОВАННЫЕ БАЗЫ ЗА 2021 ФОРЕКС | КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ | ОБУЧЕНИЕ И ТРЕЙДИНГ
*Россия, Украина - 0.7$
Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа - 1$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 1.5$

*ГОТОВЫЕ УКОМПЛЕКТОВАННЫЕ БАЗЫ ЗА 2021 ФОРЕКС ЧАРДЖБЕК | ВОЗВРАТ ИНВЕСТИЦИЙ | ЛИДЫ С ОПЫТОМ
*Россия, Украина - 1$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 1.3$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 2$

За подробной информацией по сотрудничеству обращайтесь в наш телеграмм: alterswiss

ALTER SWISS FINANCE SERVICE

----------


## Fedor Database

База Физ лица , база лидов
Здравствуйте , в наличии база данных физических лиц . как сотовые так и городские телефонные номера.
База более 10 млн контактов по рф, 3 млн по странам снг, и около 2.1 млн по европе.
Цена от 5 до 10 р за контакт
Источники разные , от свежего форекса , до фссп , по этому можем подобрать почти под любое направление .
Буду рад сотрудничеству.
Пишите в телеграм : @fedoryazm

----------


## maxlid11

Продам базу 

Тех кто терял на Forex : Прибалтика, Россия
Англоговорящие страны. Цена 0,5$

Для торговли на Forex : Прибалтика, Россия

Англоговорящие страны. Цена 0,2$

Так же имеются в наличии базы русских банков: Тинькоф, Сбербанк, Открытие, Альфа. Цена 0.4$

И банков Прибалтики: Swedbank, luminor, seb, citadele. Цена 0,6$

Бесплатных тестов нет, покупка теста от 100 лидов, могу работать через Гаранта

По всем вопросам писать в телеграмм: @Maxlid

----------


## SOFTMINDER

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ / БАЗЫ ЧАРДЖБЕК И БАЗЫ ПОД ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ / СЛИВ ЛИДОВ С ПСЕВДОЮРИДИЧЕСКИХ КОМПАНИЙ / БАЗЫ ПОД КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ И ПРИВЛЕЧЕНИЕ ФОРЕКС
У нас Вы всегда найдете свежие лиды и базы под свою специфику работы.
Готовы обеспечивать Вас и Вашу компанию постоянными, регулярными и бесперебойными поставками материала для работы.
К Вашему вниманию внушительный выбор ГЕО, по которым мы работаем.
Также регулярные замены на нелеквид: нет 18 лет, не инвестировал деньги в компании, не знает что такое форекс и не интересовался.
С нами Вы можете контактировать в телеграмме - он указан внизу объявления.

Горячие лиды под возврат средств:
Россия, Казахстан - 12$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 14$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 16$

Горячие лиды для привлечения в форекс и крипто (разные лендинги):
Россия, Казахстан - 10$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 12$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 14$

База теплая для возврата средств (чарджбек) 2021:
Россия, Казахстан - 1$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 2$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 3$

База теплая под привлечение в форекс и крипто компании:
Россия, Казахстан - 0.5$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 0.6$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 1$

Физлица:
Россия, Украина - 1000 контактов 50$
Латвия, Литва, Эстония - 1000 контактов 60$
Русская Европа - 1000 контактов 70$

По всем вопросам обращайтесь в наш телеграмм: softminder

----------


## fxside

ВСЕГДА В НАЛИЧИИ В ЛУЧШЕМ КАЧЕСТВЕ
СВЕЖИЕ ВЫГРУЗКИ ФОРЕКС
СВЕЖИЕ ВЫГРУЗКИ ЧАРДЖБЕК
СЛИВЫ С ЛЕНДИНГОВ ЮРИДИЧЕСКИХ КОМПАНИЙ (по типу ChargbackME)
ВЫГРУЗКИ КРИПТОВКЛАДЧИКОВ В СКАМ ПРОЕКТЫ
БАЗА ПОСТРАДАВШИХ ОТ ПСЕВДОПОДДЕРЖКИ БАНКОВ "алло, продиктуйте Ваш cvv код" (можно адаптировать под возврат средств, как и в форексе)

ЧАРДЖБЕК БАЗА ПО ФОРЕКСУ и СЛИВЫ С ЮРИДИЧЕСКИХ КОНТОР
Страны русскоговорящие: Россия, Казахстан, Беларусь, Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Русская Европа
Страны англоговорящие: Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Нидерланды, Канада, Австралия
Страны испаноговорящие: Испания, Мексика, Чили, Перу
Года разные на Ваш выбор (цена на них тоже разная): 2019-2021
Цены от 0.5$

СЛИВЫ БРОКЕРСКИХ КОМПАНИЙ CRM и ВЫГРУЗКИ ПО ФОРЕКС
Страны русскоговорящие: Россия, Казахстан, Беларусь, Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Русская Европа
Страны англоговорящие: Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Нидерланды, Канада, Австралия
Страны испаноговорящие: Испания, Мексика, Чили, Перу
Года разные на Ваш выбор (цена на них тоже разная): 2018-2021
Цены от 0.4$

БАЗА КРИПТОВКЛАДЧИКОВ В СКАМ ПРОЕКТЫ
Страны русскоговорящие: Россия, Казахстан, Беларусь, Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Русская Европа
Страны англоговорящие: Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Нидерланды, Канада, Австралия
Страны испаноговорящие: Испания, Мексика, Чили, Перу
Года разные на Ваш выбор (цена на них тоже разная): 2019-2021
Цены от 0.4$

БАЗА ПОСТРАДАВШИХ ОТ ПСЕВДОПОДДЕРЖКИ БАНКОВ
Страны русскоговорящие: Россия, Казахстан, Беларусь
Года разные на Ваш выбор (цена на них тоже разная): 2020-2021
Цены от 0.2$ за строку

БАЗА БАНКОВСКИХ КЛИЕНТОВ (ПРЯМЫЕ ВЫГРУЗКИ БАНКОВ РФ И РБ)
Страны русскоговорящие: Россия, Беларусь, Латвия, Литва
Банки разные (чаще всего в наличии): ВТБ РФ, Сбербанк РФ, Альфабанк РФ, Райфайзенбанк РФ, Хоумкредит РФ, Белинвест РБ, МТБ РБ. Паритетбанк РБ, Люминорбанк ЛТ и ЛВ, Шведбанк ЛТ и ЛВ
2021 год МАРТ
Цены от 0.2$ за строку

НАШ ТЕЛЕГРАММ - fxside

----------


## Astramint

Приветствуем всех участников форума!

Представляем Вам качественные и свежие выгрузки и брокерских форекс компаний, бинарных опционов, казино и лендингов юридических компаний!
Всегда лучшее качество! Своевременные поставки и хорошая конверсия!
Уже прошла 1/3 часть 2021 года! А Вы всё еще заставляете своих менеджеров звонить по базам 2019-2020 годов?
Экономите на трафике клиентских баз и их закупке, а потом приходится экономить на своем семейном бюджете и желаниях?
Качество и актуальность базы всегда взаимосвязаны с Вашим финансовым результатом.
Маленькая экономия на базе дает о себе знать в формате большой недополученной прибыли.
Менеджера не хотят звонить, звонят мало, звонят неэффективно, и как следствие, компания умирает.

Откинь стереотипы экономии на базе! Просто попробуй один раз взять качественный материал - мы дадим скидку!

Форекс выгрузка по чарджбек (мы используем сливы с юр компаний, выгрузки с работающих ретеншн отделов, а некоторые лиды могут еще работать с компанией брокером):
Россия, Украина 2021 - 1$
Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Русская Европа 2021 - 2$
Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Германия, Канада 2021 - 2$
Испания и Латинская Америка 2021 - 2$

Базы и выгрузки предназначенные для инвестиций и привлечения людей в форекс и крипто заработок (много разных вариантов, я напишу цены, от которых стартуем):
Россия, Украина 2021 - 0.3$
Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Русская Европа 2021- 0.5$
Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Германия, Канада 2021 - 0.8$
Испания и Латинская Америка 2021 - 0.8$

Банковские выгрузки (прямые выгрузки с российских банков, свежие и продаются только в одни руки):
ВТБ, Альфабанк, Почтабанк, Сбербанк, Хоумкредит - 0.3$

Базами по Казахстану и Беларуси мы не занимаемся.
За все вышеупомянутым ждем Вас в лс в нашем телеграмме!

Скидки Вас ждут!

Телеграмм - astramint

----------


## primeleadsgr

Продаем базы данных, контакты, лиды:

- Холодные под привлечение!
- Под чарджбек (рекавери), терявшие!
- Физ лица РФ, Прибалтика, Англоязычные!
- Банки
- Бады

В наличии огромное количество баз!
Постоянное обновление объемов!
Замена неликвида!

По количествам, ценам и другим вопросам обращайтесь в телеграмм!


Telegram: @primeleadsgroup

----------


## Asliddin

Продам базу данных физ лиц:

Казахстан 547 439 контактов (данные ФИО. дата рождения, полный адрес (населенный пункт, улица, дом, квартира, несколько номеров телефонов (домашний + мобильный)
Это клиенты Алма ТВ (интернет + ТВ провайдер)

Узбекистан 657 089 контактов (данные ФИО + адрес (не у всех полный) + мобильные номера телефонов

По всем вопросам обращаться в телеграм @databasekzuz

----------

